# Putting the lady on her first tarpon-w/ a "make you jealous" video:)



## TheWoz

*Putting the lady on her first tarpon-w/ a "make you jealous" video *fixed**

Hey guys so the lady and I left the cold weather to visit the family in the island and get on some shore tarpon! Working on my video skills so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Realtor

link dosent work for me?


----------



## TheWoz

I'm trying to fix it. Give me a sec. It's harder on The iPad lol


----------



## Too much junk

Good shot at free advertisement. I hope Mods bust your a$$ on it.


----------



## TheWoz

That's my lady and I. I could remake the video. Sorry I didn't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Too much junk said:


> Good shot at free advertisement. I hope Mods bust your a$$ on it.


Just looks like some people fishing to me...drink too much coffee this morning or you not like looking at pretty girls fishing?


----------



## TheWoz

Wharf Rat said:


> Just looks like some people fishing to me...drink too much coffee this morning or you not like looking at pretty girls fishing?


Lol I wish you could have seen her (Jenna) I told her my main goal was hooking up with tarpon down there. she had NOOO interest in catching a 'big' fish what so ever...as she thought she'd be content with the small guys. Well....after she saw me land the first tarpon she, nothing short of, stiff armed me and stole my rod. Another 20 minutes went by and she was on. She made 4 jump before she got a good hook set on one. I asked if she wanted me to set the hook and then she could fight it...but she'd have non of that nonsense. So she landed one all on her own.

she made it look natural haha


----------



## Salty Daze

cool video. i still have to get my wife on a tarpon. She will be an addict when i do.


----------



## TheWoz

Salty Daze said:


> cool video. i still have to get my wife on a tarpon. She will be an addict when i do.


Thanks man! Lol yea it's almost strategic. Get them to get hooked and then they're a lot cooler with us bringing our rods on vacation!


----------



## Ultralite

that was good and thanks for sharing...my friend Mike (Mdrobe2 on here) and his newlywed wife Angela honeymooned down there and he fished that same spot...kinda cool to see that again...I'll let him know about this...he'll get a kick out of it...


----------



## Salty Daze

where is that spot at. what island. 

i am lucky in the lady category. my wife loves fishing so much she is usually pushing me outta bed to get up and go. lol


----------



## TheWoz

Ultralite said:


> that was good and thanks for sharing...my friend Mike (Mdrobe2 on here) and his newlywed wife Angela honeymooned down there and he fished that same spot...kinda cool to see that again...I'll let him know about this...he'll get a kick out of it...


That is cool!! Did he hook up? Thats a great spot b/c the guys at the fish market throw the scraps in the water and the tarpon sit there all day waiting! Like shooting fishing a....well maybe not that easy lol


----------



## TheWoz

Salty Daze said:


> where is that spot at. what island.
> 
> i am lucky in the lady category. my wife loves fishing so much she is usually pushing me outta bed to get up and go. lol


That's awesome. Mine likes fly fishing but I'm hard pressed to get her out in waders. 

That spot is right downtown Georgetown. One block north of the cruise ship docks. You'll see all of the tents for the guys at the fish market. That spot is great. Also right behind the lobster pot restaurant. Both are on the main west bay road. 

Bonefish are off the docks of south sound. If you fish off the dock there long enough a local will invite you to go out with them for free. Which beats the prices of the charters.


----------



## Salty Daze

awesome thanks for the info


----------



## TheWoz

Salty Daze said:


> awesome thanks for the info


Anytime. If you find yourself going down there shoot me a message. I have a few buddies down there who are avid anglers from the church I go to when I'm there.


----------



## mdrobe2

Too much junk said:


> Good shot at free advertisement. I hope Mods bust your a$$ on it.


I fished that spot last summer with my wife, and I don't see why the mods would bust him for it. That's why I don't post much any more on PFF. Dude puts up a fishing video and gets flamed. 

That spot is in a public area in Grand Cayman and anyone could hook a tarpon there. I fished it twice after billfishing and had more hook ups than I could count. I lost a lot of fish due to using 10 pound mono and the poons there can be quite large. I saw quite a few that I had no interest in hooking whatsoever- too big. Thanks for the post Woz. I'm sorry you got flamed. Everybody that has been to GC knows poons are alll over that beach from The Wharf to Lobster Pot to the fish market. My wife and I ate at The Wharf and the damn poons were splashing our table while they fed. Great post and great spot, and WORLD CLASS snorkeling!


----------



## TheWoz

mdrobe2 said:


> I fished that spot last summer with my wife, and I don't see why the mods would bust him for it. That's why I don't post much any more on PFF. Dude puts up a fishing video and gets flamed.
> 
> That spot is in a public area in Grand Cayman and anyone could hook a tarpon there. I fished it twice after billfishing and had more hook ups than I could count. I lost a lot of fish due to using 10 pound mono and the poons there can be quite large. I saw quite a few that I had no interest in hooking whatsoever- too big. Thanks for the post Woz. I'm sorry you got flamed. Everybody that has been to GC knows poons are alll over that beach from The Wharf to Lobster Pot to the fish market. My wife and I ate at The Wharf and the damn poons were splashing our table while they fed. Great post and great spot, and WORLD CLASS snorkeling!


The warf is awesome! Next time I go I'm definately going to wet a line from the beach over there.


----------



## TheWoz

Got a few expos coming up to showcase the grips but after that it looks like I'll be headed back in a couple weeks with some other anglers and some better cameras to make a new video! I'll keep ya'll posted! Hopefully we hook into some monsters!


----------



## SHunter

Looks like a nice couple enjoying fishing and showing what can be done with that grip. Enjoyed the catch and release. Thanks.


----------

